# Align vs Digestive advantage



## Belliesmommy (Mar 26, 2010)

Which one did you find worked better align or digestive advantage? For IBS-D


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think it just varies.Even in one work for more people than they other you may need to try both to see which, if either, works for you. There is a lot of individual variation and you may not be the statistically average person.I find both effective for reducing my fart frequency (but the diarrhea I had was controlled before I ever took either)


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

here's what alot of people don't seem to know............if u need to supplement with probiotics, it's cause so much of what u have naturally has been either displaced or killed off.........when this happens, candida takes over those normal growing places............& candida is hard to get rid of...........u have to kill it & as u r doing it, u need to take a good probiotic............look for one that has as many strains as u can find........vitacost has their own probiotic which seems to work as well as others.........if u still have ur appendix, then it carries the the bacteria strains to re-populate ur intestines...........but u have to kill off the candida 1st...........there r Rx's for that & others......oregano oil can help, but it's all very hard..............the thing is, if he candida gets bad, it causes leaky gut & then u get candida systemically..........candida is the bacteria that breaks down ur body when u die...........when u die, the other bacteria dies & the candida takes over........it lives & thrives in low or no oxygen areas.........it has a Ph range somewhere around 5-6.........so getting the stomach to produce enough hydrochloric acid, helps everything.........it will kill the candida in ur stomach & sets the stage for the rest of the intestines...........it also increases oxygen in the blood stream.........& helps get those minerals that do alkalinize ur tissues, into ur body by breaking them down completely into a size that can b utilized & absorbed..........if u don't get the candida under control, then taking all the probiotics in the world won't help & will deplete ur wallet.........chris..........


----------

